# heart beat through the shell ??



## jason g. (Jul 3, 2012)

I was wondering does a tortoises shell move where all the growth lines are and can you feel there heartbeat through their shell? 
I was just asking this cause my sully and I were hanging out in the back yard. I was lying on a towel and she was grazing beside me. When she had her fill she did like I was doing and relaxed and enjoyed the sun. Well I put my hand on her shell and I could swear I felt her shell moving and her heartbeat!! 

Just curious? I do alot of physical labor so my hands are very rough and Callased so I may be just feeling things! Lol


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2012)

I honestly can't say whether or not I ever felt it. I would imagine it would be difficult to do.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2012)

I have felt the shell move when he pulls in quick or flares his legs and head out quick. But I have never felt a heart beat.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't hear it through my little Musk turtle's shell, and she is quite small and has much less of a shell. So I'd imagine not from a tort.


----------



## jason g. (Jul 3, 2012)

wellington said:


> I have felt the shell move when he pulls in quick or flares his legs and head out quick. But I have never felt a heart beat.



I bet it was her moving. I thought I felt her shell sort of pulsating when she was breathing!! Lol 
I feel stupid now . It would of been smarter to just listen for a heartbeat since I wasn't sure. Duh lol


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 3, 2012)

Not stupid at all...every tortoise lover learns new information daily no matter how much experience we have


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2012)

> I thought I felt her shell sort of pulsating when she was breathing!! Lol



Maybe you did....who is to say for certain....right , we just do not know enough about torts to be in the "we know for certain without question that there is no way on Gods green earth did you feel her heartbeat" club...just saying...


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 4, 2012)

If you're feeling anything it's probably their breathing, not heartbeat.


----------

